# Review: Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2015)

```
<p>Bryan at the-digital-picture has completed his review of the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II lens.</p>
<blockquote><p>Canon marketing has called the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM Lens “The Portable Super Telephoto Lens”. The Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM Lens packages impressive image quality in an ultralight and ultra-small package with autofocus and image stabilization systems that are among the best available. The result is, at a price, an easy to take with you lens that is capable of producing world-class images.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-400mm-f-4.0-DO-IS-II-USM-Lens.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong> | <strong>Canon EF 400 f/4 DO IS II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081814-REG/canon_8404b002_ef_400mm_f_4_do.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA40042U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI3C8A6/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI3C8A6&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=6TNTRNPLCUNXZTHB" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I was hopping to be more impressed with the IQ test. 

Initially I would lean toward the 300m f/2.8 L II.

Comparing the 300mm f/2.8 II with the 1.4x to the 400mm f/4 DO IS II

What is going on in the mid frame with the 400mm? It looks weak.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=962&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=739&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=1&APIComp=1


----------



## King Eyre (Apr 28, 2015)

I have both now, just recently got the DO, and the advantage of the 400 over the 300 is that I have an f8 800mm possibility with the DO, not available on the 300.

So now my kit is 100-400 mk2 on my 1 Dx and 400DO (with or without a 1.4 mk3) for extra reach when I want it.....and will sell the 300 2.8 mk2.
It (the 300)may have a very slight sharpness advantage on paper, but I'm interested in using it in the field for wildlife, and not looking all the time MTF charts etc.......that for me is the real advantage.

George.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Apr 29, 2015)

Any lens that comes close when compared to the 300 f2.8 is something worth looking at. I've been looking at the 500 f4 but the cost and the weight have always kept it just out of reach. Always good to have more choices. Still waiting to see what Sigma does with their supertelephoto primes but even if they are amazingly sharp and half the price of the canon odds are good they will be massively heavy.

back to dreaming about big lenses.....


----------



## RGF (Apr 29, 2015)

I have the original 300 F2.8 and will consider the 400 DO II when I get some extra money and nothing better to spend it on (like 5DsR, 5D M4, 1Dx M2, new 180 macro lens if it ever appears, 24 TS-E, ....)


----------



## Act444 (Apr 29, 2015)

Interesting, thanks for posting this. Interestingly enough, I started a thread a few weeks ago wanting more info on this lens...with the recent price drop on the 300 2.8, I am weighing this lens vs. the 300 2.8 + 1.4x (or, still perhaps saving further for the 500). Would be nice to get a real-world perspective on the difference because charts don't always tell the whole story...


----------



## SiHoang (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope it is an issue with me only because I haven't yet impressed with people pictures taken with this lens on flickr. I almost full the triger for this lens. I love this lens for its weight.

https://www.flickr.com/groups/ef_400mm_f4_do_is_ii_usm/


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Any lens coming close to the EF 300mm f2.8L II worth looking at. Particularly I prefer the light-weight of the 400/DO II Versus the wide apperture of the 400/2.8L II. EF 300mm f2.8L II + 1.4X gives you more flexibility though.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 29, 2015)

King Eyre said:


> I have both now, just recently got the DO, and the advantage of the 400 over the 300 is that I have an f8 800mm possibility with the DO, not available on the 300.
> 
> So now my kit is 100-400 mk2 on my 1 Dx and 400DO (with or without a 1.4 mk3) for extra reach when I want it.....and will sell the 300 2.8 mk2.
> It (the 300)may have a very slight sharpness advantage on paper, but I'm interested in using it in the field for wildlife, and not looking all the time MTF charts etc.......that for me is the real advantage.
> ...


George, please post some images at 800mm. I must try the 300mm/2.8 II with the Kenko 3xTC to give a 900/8.4.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 29, 2015)

Hear, hear! Another request for 400 DO II plus 1.4x and 2x TC III photos!

I suppose that one of the main advantages of the 400 f/2.8 is the ability to use the high precision AF points (without teleconverter).


----------



## King Eyre (May 1, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Hear, hear! Another request for 400 DO II plus 1.4x and 2x TC III photos!
> 
> I suppose that one of the main advantages of the 400 f/2.8 is the ability to use the high precision AF points (without teleconverter).



Sorry I haven't got back on this one, on holiday at the mo!!...and to be honest I've never posted shots on here as I don't know how to do it...is there a tutorial or something?
Thanks.
George.


----------



## candyman (May 1, 2015)

The easiest way is - reply to a post and choose 'Attachment and options'
Browse on your computer to locate and choose the photo you want to upload.


See attached image


----------



## kharnak (May 4, 2015)

SiHoang said:


> I hope it is an issue with me only because I haven't yet impressed with people pictures taken with this lens on flickr. I almost full the triger for this lens. I love this lens for its weight.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/ef_400mm_f4_do_is_ii_usm/



It looks to me that more of issues of the camera being too noisy and too much noise cancellation.


----------



## King Eyre (May 4, 2015)

Sorry folks, I will post some when I get a chance,really busy at the mo, and thanks for the heads up re adding photos...another forum I'm on is a bit of a nightmare, much more complicated!!

George.


----------



## wtlloyd (May 7, 2015)

Here. In order, original file, original file processed, crop of original file processed, setup shot.

I'm happy.


----------

